# Things to have at home for a Home Birth



## Nyn

Hi,

It's decided.. we're going for a home birth :happydance:

I have yet to meet with the midwife, although it's already definitely ok :)

What useful things did you get in yourself that the midwife doesn't bring with her?

Just been in a thread about things to cover the sofa with, so I'll be making sure I have some cheap shower curtains and old clean sheets handy..

What else?

:flower:


----------



## madasa

i had a box of stuff.... aromatherapy oils (i think i had clary sage, lavender and rose oil), a tennis ball, a hand held fan, bendy straws, nappy and 1st outfit for baby, towels, a couple of muslins... all kinds of stuff. we didn't use any of it!! just the towels, the birth pool and one of the shower curtains. 

very helpful to have some really nice soft, light towels or blankets or something to put over the baby during skin to skin, to help keep them warm.
and have blankets handy to drape around YOU as well, to keep you nice and warm straight after the birth. 
have food in for you and the MWs... a couple of frozen home cooked meals, sandwiches, biscuits, drinks etc.
an energy drink for you to give you a boost if you need it near the end
the straws are a great thing to have, so you can keep hydrated even in funky positions :)
a couple of cheap shower curtains to protect furniture/floor

The other thing is a hospital bag. I did NOT pack one, because I thought that was a bit defeatist. As it was, I did need to transfer and I was not well enough at that point to pack my own bag and you know what men are like!! (or maybe it is just mine). So I went to hospital without nearly enough maternity pads, pre-pregnancy jeans that didn't fit, nice knickers, no hairbrush, not enough toiletries.... Not saying you SHOULD pack a bag, but maybe go over it with your OH or birth partner so they know what you'll want if you do go in. Write a list and put it in their wallet or something and then forget about it. You could tape it to your fridge or write it on the back of your birth plan, but hen you'd have to SEE it all the time and you might not want to do that :)


----------



## Nyn

Thank you madasa! all brilliant advice and I've taken note of it all :flower: x


----------



## madasa

Oh! and a cake and a bottle of champers wouldn't go amiss!!! :) We had champers too, but because of mytransfer we didn't crack it open till a few weeks later.... still, id do it all again and hopefully get to have a glass of bubbly next time!

another suggestion (we didn't do this tho) is to make the bed twice with plastic sheets in between, so that if you birth on it, you can just take the top layer off and there's fresh sheets underneath ready for you to get in :D


----------



## murmur

I was wondering about this too so thank you for the advice!


----------



## Nyn

More good advice!! :flower:


----------



## rachiedata

madasa said:


> i had a box of stuff.... aromatherapy oils (i think i had clary sage, lavender and rose oil), a tennis ball, a hand held fan, bendy straws, nappy and 1st outfit for baby, towels, a couple of muslins... all kinds of stuff. we didn't use any of it!!

Ha this was me too, looking at my box of 'birth stuff' now and only bothered with the oils for burning... the thing for us was having loads of blankets and towels for baby and you ready and on hand, not having to go looking for more in cupboard or drawers at the time is helpful.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

I was given a list of stuff to have ready... towels, plastic sheeting and baby clothes as already mentioned, but also hot water bottles, one for warming baby's towel and clothes and one for soothing any pains I had, a plastic tupperware tub (apparently our area no longer provides a container for the placenta!), a bucket and a changing mat were the essentials!

Oh and a bright lamp... initially to be set up in the area the MW's have asked to be ready for them to use to check baby over, but also for them to use if I need stitching! :nope:

They also suggested that I wrap a few pillows in plastic bags then pop them into old pillowcases so they don't get ruined but I can use them to get comfy during labour!


----------



## chuck

If it hasnt been mentioned a bucket/washing up bowl in case you are sick.

I was very glad I kept one near, there was no way I would have made it to another room.


----------



## madasa

ahhhh, yes I'd forgotten about that ^ ^ ^ I was using a birth pool, so I had a brand new (Milton-ed) bucket for taking some of the water out so it could be topped up with hot if needed. I was sick into that, and then my mum washed it out with milton so it would be ready to use if the pool needed topping up.

another thing is, water is HUGELY helpful in labour for most women. if you are not in a pool, having hot cloths applied to your back or tummy, or cool cloths for your face.... these can feel really good! if you are not birthing in water, warm wet cloths on your perineum (super gently, too much pressure causes more tearing) can help ease the crowning sensation. but if you are nice and relaxed (and you probably will be, at home) you might not "need" that :)

one thing you could do (we didn't do this) is have a slow cooker with water and flannels in and/or ice water in a sink with flannels in. but like I say, I didn't do this. I just used the birthing pool, had a glass of water on hand and I used a hand held fan as well, to help cool me down.


----------



## chuck

I would have loved a pool, I had to compromise as hubby didnt want me to be at home and certainly was not going to have a pool in hte house.

I said ok no pool BUT I AM STAYING AT HOME....got transferred in the end but water is wonderful.

Whether it be a nice warm bath or a pool it works wonders to take the strain and weight off your body when you are at your biggest and least comfy!


----------



## Nyn

I have to say a water birth is sounding better and better all the time!

I do have a bath so that could be used for labor.. not much space for birth though..


----------



## chuck

People do birth in their bath but you really benefit frOm the room to move in a pool and you need to keep baby underwater until they're completely Out as you want them to start breathing when cool air hits them. Much easier to be safe in a deeper pool. 

I did enjoy my bath but wasn't comfortable for too long. 

I laboured in a pool with my first. It was glorious! But I keep saying that LOL


----------



## Samantha675

My friend loved coconut water during her labor so i will have that on hand. 

Unscented/flavored lip balm.


----------



## madasa

i loved waterbirthing. the water increases blood flow (ie. help stuff like oxygen) to the womb to help it contract more effectively. also to the baby, which is also good news. And also to the Exit, which is also good news; more blood flow means it's stretchier and opens more easily for your baby.

the best thing about waterbirth for me? Privacy & Autonomy. No one can "see". No one can easily touch or poke about. I was the first person to touch my baby (half out), then DH (I pulled his hand under the water), then she slid out completely and I picked her right up and held her to me. No one touched me or her during that time. It was utterly utterly magical :D


----------



## moomin_troll

great thread :D
im planning to birth in a pool so my doula has told me all i will really need is a tourch, about 10 towels that i can throw away, cover for my sofa and a shower curtain to get me from the pool to the sofa. 
as ile be birthing in the water it keeps all the mess in one place lol
shes bringing the oils for me and im packing a "hospital" bag with everything i need for me and baby during and after the birth so its all in one place.


----------



## birdiex

This is a great thread, I'll make sure I keep this handy. Great points about making the bed twice, keeping a torch handy ect. :thumbup: Thanks girls!


----------



## moomin_troll

im going to fish my ohs head tourch out and make the mw use that just for a laugh hahah


----------



## chuck

^^^^^ LOL what a picture.

Mind you twice in hospital I LOL'd after the birth and when I went back in for bleeding as they just had a big red torch to check the foof....all that high tech stuff in a hospital and they had a big red torch they could have bought from B&Q!


----------



## sam#3

i would recommend having a head/hair band to keep your hair off of your prob sweaty head, i remember mine driving me mad, i kept pushing it back and my dd taking off her headband and giving it to me :cloud9:
make sure everywhere is really nice and warm especially if you plan to use water because you can get cold shivers after the birth and having a big warm towel to hand is lush
sounds silly but make sure you have plenty of tea, coffee, milk, bread etc in for you, OH and the MW's


----------



## madasa

A mirror might be handy for looking under the water. My MWs asked me to have one on hand but I couldn't find one. If you do spot one tho, chuck it in the box :)


----------



## chuck

i was told to have a change mat on a table near a light in case bubba needs any checks/resus.


----------



## madasa

Ooo I wasn't told to have that, but I WAS told to have a flat, firm surface set up for that reason. Also to have somewhere that they could do paperowrk.... All this was discussed in the last few weeks and a MW brought a big yellow box of stuff round with a list of things they would like us to have on hand.... (Oh, the nostalgia! My ovaries are aching!)


----------



## moomin_troll

ive got a changing unit that the mw can put baby on after hes born so i dont have to worry about that.

im going to the shops today to get afew more bits and pack my homebirth bag :S is all getting abit too real hahaha


----------



## chuck

As much as we're banging on about stuff you really dont NEED to get much, most of it is in your house anyway.

You will NEED some waterproof stuff and some towels the rest will be around anyway its just a matter of putting in in one place so you're not hunting for it.


----------



## moomin_troll

i went to get afew bits today and the only cheap towels i could find are white :S so i didnt get many and im going on the hunt for black cheap towels


----------



## Jodie.82

I love this thread thank you! my midwife is not back in the country until I´m 35 weeks so this is very helpful to feel a bit more prepared while waiting for her to be back and tell me all I need!


----------



## madasa

Yeah, most if it is "stuff that is handy to have, if you can" rather than, (cue big booming voice:) "YOU NEED THIS, IT IS ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL!"


----------



## chuck

madasa said:


> Yeah, most if it is "stuff that is handy to have, if you can" rather than, (cue big booming voice:) "YOU NEED THIS, IT IS ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL!"

ESSENTIAL = BISCUITS

nuff said


----------



## sam#3

^^WSS.... +tea/coffee/champers/cider!!!!!


----------



## chuck

Telephone number for the chinese takeaway.


----------



## moomin_troll

ive just got lots of tea and coffee in, i dont drink the stuff myself.....and wooo ive got a number for a good chinesse i might have to use it lol


----------



## sam#3

paper plates+plastic cutlery!!


----------



## moomin_troll

im lazy i have a dishwasher for someone to stick everything in when im done eating hahahah


----------



## sam#3

me too i couldnt live without it now either!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

we tried to live without one. it was ohs turn to do the kitchen and he didnt want to so i went out and bought a dishwasher hahaha

it broke once i was gutted but oh fixed it, now i have content insurance i can just call a man out to fix it for me lol

altho i might have to buy lots of kettles to fill my pool up as my boiler is f*cked and landlord brings round a cowboy who does f all. so im living without hot water or heating atm.


----------



## sam#3

oh shit thats bad timing... although fx'ed he will pull his fingers out and get it sorted in time.... who wants a pissed of pg woman on thier case!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

sam#3 said:


> oh shit thats bad timing... although fx'ed he will pull his fingers out and get it sorted in time.... who wants a pissed of pg woman on thier case!!!!

hopefuly hes got the hint that im not going to be a easy tenant lol i expect to get a working house for my money.

hes ignored my text so i going to call him now, i cudnt give a crap its a bank holiday


----------



## chuck

I barely saw hubby after I had Dewi and he was on leave...he was out buying and fitting a dishwasher LOL wouldnt be without it now.

The chinese we ordered when we got home was lush, mind you we ewre allowed to order one into the birth centre with Dewi that was lush too.


----------



## sam#3

let us know how you get on

i think we will be having a bottle of fizz (ill have a long craved cider!!) and a chinese after she arrives.. all to be consumed in bed too :D


----------



## chuck

Sam get a bottle of this in..

https://www.saxtyswines.co.uk/images/Premium%20Organic%20large.jpg?osCsid=370ada874fa836239582550b00428fd8


----------



## sam#3

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm....... *drools*


----------



## chuck

AHA TRY MARKS AND SPENCER FOR THIS...
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208653_10150136297762551_689167550_6906648_7721625_n.jpg


----------



## chuck

0.5% booze but still yummy.


----------



## sam#3

ooo great idea.... people told me there was non-alcoholic koppaberg etc.... i couldnt find it anywhere so i decided to treat myself to a low-alc glass when she arrives


----------



## Mervs Mum

I was straight on the champers the next morning!! And the blue cheese!! Those were my essentials! :lol:


----------



## sam#3

Mmm stilton on digestive biscuits (i know it sounds rank but its so lush!!)


----------



## birdiex

Mervs Mum said:


> I was straight on the champers the next morning!! And the blue cheese!! Those were my essentials! :lol:

I'm going to demand champagne on ice & for OH to feed me blue cheese as soon as I'm comfortable! Got to have a little glass of champagne to celebrate :thumbup:


----------



## chuck

sam#3 said:


> Mmm stilton on digestive biscuits (i know it sounds rank but its so lush!!)

No I'm with you on that one!


----------



## Mervs Mum

chuck said:


> sam#3 said:
> 
> 
> Mmm stilton on digestive biscuits (i know it sounds rank but its so lush!!)
> 
> No I'm with you on that one!Click to expand...

Me too!!!! That sweetness of the biccie with the strong blue cheese :munch:

Defo get the bubbly on ice Birdie!! As soon as my waters went it was off the wine rack and in the freego!


----------



## sam#3

gahhhh its all the nice things we have to cut out isnt it!! although i must admit i have allowed myself runny egg and pate this time :blush:


----------



## chuck

A little of what you fancy does ya good!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive got a huge bottle of champers waiting for me to crack open. we had a small bottle after zane was born but cuz i was so tired oh drank my glass! i wasnt impressed!


----------



## sam#3

LOL thats the sort of thing mine would do too!!


----------



## Bournefree

Bit off topic, but...
How apt!!! I'm currently tucking into a huge hunk of stilton!!! 

I'm make no excuses, only that I know there are is dietary advice to "avoid" certain foods, but the problem is all the lovely cheeses are availaible in every food shop I go into and I just can't avoid them.. ;-)

Or with things like eggs - I would prob stop eating them all together if I had to have a hard boiled/poached/fried egg - that tiny stastical scare might deny me a varied and nourishing diet. 
XxX


----------



## sam#3

I have been eating runny eggs the whole way through... and pate on toast is one of my fave snacks so i refuse to quit that!! I kind of justify it by thinking ''well i dont drink or smoke sooo....'' haha!!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive had a small bag of dry roasted peanuts thats about it lol

my landlord is being a d*ck when its coming to getting my boiler fixed:dohh: i might have to get someone out myself and pay! then send the twat the bill. im so angry i could scream.

ive been told if the landlord isnt doing his job then the army might just rehouse us! im due in 10 weeks i cant just up and move again....its not fair on zane. 

i want a bath :brat:


----------



## Jodie.82

Mervs Mum said:


> I was straight on the champers the next morning!! And the blue cheese!! Those were my essentials! :lol:

mmmmmm I cannot wait to eat blue cheese! or pate!!


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin troll I hope you get your boiler fixed!

although here in Peru a dishwasher would be a luxury, we dont even have hot running water apart from an electric shower! which makes me wonder.......... is it going to be a complete nightmare boiling up big pots of water to fill the birthing pool?
:wacko:


----------



## moomin_troll

Jodie.82 said:


> moomin troll I hope you get your boiler fixed!
> 
> although here in Peru a dishwasher would be a luxury, we dont even have hot running water apart from an electric shower! which makes me wonder.......... is it going to be a complete nightmare boiling up big pots of water to fill the birthing pool?
> :wacko:

wow i cant believe u dont have running hot water other then a shower, i couldnt live with that. but then again im sure u just get used to it.

i would imagine it will be a big job for someone but u cud fill a pool with pots and pans


----------



## chuck

you could see if you could rent an immersion heater - then you can fill the pool then heat it saves doing pots and pans?

I find it difficult to believe you're without hot water when I worked for the council a house with a pg lady/baby/elderly was a priority and HAD to have running hot water within 24 hours of a breakdown no matter what time of year.

Its also unnacceptable for you to be moved now. 

I'd seek some advice from CAB, they might only be able to help write letters to the right people but its sometimes worthwhile letting landlords know you're seeking help from outside agencies.


----------



## moomin_troll

my landlord is just a tw*t and thinks he can get away with everything.
6.30 this morning the boiler decided to start working, so because i have heating for now i bet he wont even try to do a thing about it, even tho it keeps doing this and when it does work it doesnt even fill the tank with water.

if he does nothing today i will report him to the army and to the council.

CAB are rubbish around here, when u call no one answers and they never have anyone to see u


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> Jodie.82 said:
> 
> 
> moomin troll I hope you get your boiler fixed!
> 
> although here in Peru a dishwasher would be a luxury, we dont even have hot running water apart from an electric shower! which makes me wonder.......... is it going to be a complete nightmare boiling up big pots of water to fill the birthing pool?
> :wacko:
> 
> wow i cant believe u dont have running hot water other then a shower, i couldnt live with that. but then again im sure u just get used to it.
> 
> i would imagine it will be a big job for someone but u cud fill a pool with pots and pansClick to expand...

I know I have had to really readjust whats important and what im used to at home, the worst is no bath, I would kill for a bath! no where has one! we have moved into a nice two bed apartment now but before we didnt even have a kitchen, very basic living! my lovely OH realised it was not fit for a baby after gentle prompting and moved us :happydance:
yeah thats what I thought we have huge pots, we will have to boil the water....the midwife has done LOADS of home water births in this area so they must always do that as I cant imagine they all sit in cold water! :wacko:


----------



## Jodie.82

moomin_troll said:


> my landlord is just a tw*t and thinks he can get away with everything.
> 6.30 this morning the boiler decided to start working, so because i have heating for now i bet he wont even try to do a thing about it, even tho it keeps doing this and when it does work it doesnt even fill the tank with water.
> 
> if he does nothing today i will report him to the army and to the council.
> 
> CAB are rubbish around here, when u call no one answers and they never have anyone to see u

yeah he still needs to sort it in case it breaks again!
you need to know ¨a man who can¨ who can come and help out!!


----------



## moomin_troll

well the landlord didnt even turn up today! so ile be giving him another nasty call tomo telling him i want something to be done, im sick of not knowing if im going to have hot water or not :/


----------

